#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  India's Aakash 2 tablet now available to students at Rs.1130

## Abhinav2

The Aakash 2 price has been declared, and it will been made available  to students from all walks of life at a reasonably affordable cost.  DataWind has designed, developed and manufactured the device, under the  HRD ministrys National Mission on Education through Information and  Communication Technology, and will be supplying it to students of IIT Bombay.

Before  the gadget was launched, a two-day workshop was conducted by  representatives of IIT Bombay for the teaching faculties of various engineering colleges  in India. The Mumbai-based institute used the slate, which runs on  Android Ice Cream Sandwich, as a platform for developing applications  that revolve around 3D-modelling, C++ programming, remote and  collaborative training applications, robotic control and live assessment  tools.

As compared to the resistive screen of its predecessor, the latest  version of the tablet carries on it a 7-inch multi-touch capacitive  display, sporting a resolution of 800 x 480 pixels. It is powered by a  1GHz Cortex A8 processor that delivers better performance as compared to the original slate.

Besides  providing an internal memory of 4GB that is expandable up to 32GB using  a microSD card, the Aakash 2 also offers 512MB of RAM. The tablet  exhibits a front-facing VGA camera for face to face calling and  possesses in-built Wi-Fi connectivity, allowing instant Internet access.  The battery of this slab allows up to 3 hours of usage on a single  charge, the company claims.

With  an ultimate goal to enable all 220 million students across India access  to low cost devices, the company intends to supply 100,000 units of the  gadget to IIT Bombay, which in turn will distribute them to university,  college and engineering students.

Students can purchase the Aakash 2 at a price of Rs. 1,130. On the other hand, DataWinds website is selling it commercially in the form of the UbiSlate 7Ci  for a higher price. The company looks forward to introducing in the  market, many more affordable Internet devices that will be accessible to  people hailing from every corner of society.

*Below is a sneak peak at the specifications:*

*CPU:* 1GHz Cortex A8 processor
*Operating System:* Android Ice Cream Sandwich
*Display:* 7-inch multi-touch capacitive screen
*Resolution:* 800 x 480
*Camera:* VGA front-facing camera
*Memory:* 4GB flash memory and 512MB RAM
*Network:* Wi-Fi b/g/n
*Battery Life:* Up to 180 minutes (claimed)

Source: Mobiletor





  Similar Threads: Google Nexus 7 tablet goes on sale in India at Rs.19,990 Nexus 7 tablet officially makes it's way to India India's low-cost tablet Aakash to be presented at UN

----------


## namita,nijhawan

The battery runs for only 3 hours on one charge. That is somewhat low.
Has anyone from faadoo engineers tried out Aakash2 ?
Would like to hear their views and reaction to the new version of Aakash. Whether it is worth considering.
The main attraction is the low price. Thanks to the govt of India for subsidizing it for students.

----------


## sabithavenkates

Good News... And worthy too... So, How can I buy this??

----------


## cool.taniya

i dont know anyone who has received his/her tablet yet...is here anyone here now who has recieved here??

----------


## poornima shrivastava

from where we can buy this aakash tab...please provide some information regarding this...

----------


## ammusonu

Somehow battery prblms can come.. but overall it is nice  :): 

From where i can purchase it.. ??

----------


## murugesh.royal

you can from online popular shoping websites
or directly from selleres

----------


## cool.taniya

where can i get this??

----------


## sumitkushwaha

how can buy it 
please tell me procedure

----------


## murugesh.royal

by online shopiing......like flipkart.com or indiaplaza.com ....visit and search for that

----------


## Anuragbhatt

wow...gr8...akash roxx...

----------


## MukeshTU

Akaash tablet is loaded with new features like akaash pustak where u could access all NCERT books without any web connectivity.All the study material by NPTEL.COM  is also provided.

----------


## amydecia

> Akaash tablet is loaded with new features like akaash pustak where u could access all NCERT books without any web connectivity.All the study material by NPTEL.COM  is also provided.


It seems to be a nice resource for students.
I am going to buy one soon.

----------


## MukeshTU

> how can buy it  please tell me procedure


   I think it will be distributed i schools and colleges first..

----------


## lilyjoin

i bought it from an online shopping site... it feels awesome in cheap price

----------


## Saibal Sundar Panda

How can i order it????

----------


## ankitthakur94

When this will be in students hand ???

----------


## sjeet kumar

please tell me its link

----------

